# Any baseball predictions for the post season??



## YYZ2112 (Sep 29, 2006)

I think I'm the lone Yankees fan here so I'm sure all the local Sox fans here have moved on to the Patriots....  

Bring it on bitches!


----------



## rummy (Sep 29, 2006)

I wanna see the Mets take it.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 29, 2006)

Predictions? Yeah, the Phillies will be watching from their livingrooms!


----------



## YYZ2112 (Sep 29, 2006)

rummy said:


> I wanna see the Mets take it.



No Pedro though....


----------



## Drew (Sep 29, 2006)

more the off-season than post-season, but A-Rod's gone. He's become a cocky little egotistical bitch even the Yankees can't stand, and blaming it on being "the best" or "multiracial." I see trading him being a top offseason priority for them.


----------



## Jason (Sep 29, 2006)

I wanna see either the twinkies or mets or phills win it..maybe the dodgers? "scratch:  I dunno. 

I say the redsox need to go get Barry Zito and while your at get soriano to> It's been overlooked but he was 40/40 mthis year! that's pretty bad ass if ya ask me.


----------



## Shannon (Sep 29, 2006)

Yep, I've got a prediction.
I believe one team will win the World Series & the rest will fail.

Goddamn, I am clairvoyant!


----------



## Mykie (Sep 29, 2006)

I knew the White Sox wouldn't make it, haha, not to much of a white sox fan, even though they won last year. Because of that I had to cancel a show in Chicago since it was on the night of game 4 and the place was full of Sox fans.

Go Bears!!!


----------



## YYZ2112 (Sep 29, 2006)

.jason. said:


> I wanna see either the twinkies or mets or phills win it..maybe the didgers? "scratch:  I dunno.
> 
> I say the redsox need to go get Barry Zito and while your at get soriano to> It's been overlooked but he was 40/40 mthis year! that's pretty bad ass if ya ask me.



Zito would be a great pickup for the Redsox. Of course I would love him to come to the Yankees. 

I think the Phillies are pretty much done unless something incredible happens.

I personally would like to see another subway series.



Mykie said:


> Go Bears!!!



Awesome.... A Bears fan! It's been a long time since I've been this pumped about football season. All the sports writers can say what they want about Grossman, I think he's going to be a great QB and possibly win himself a championship.


----------



## Mykie (Sep 29, 2006)

YYZ2112 said:


> Awesome.... A Bears fan! It's been a long time since I've been this pumped about football season. All the sports writers can say what they want about Grossman, I think he's going to be a great QB and possibly win himself a championship.



So far they are doing really good, they had an amazing season last year, and it looks like they are doing even better this year. I hope they go all the way this time around.

DA BEARS!!!

The Bears are the only sports team I follow, the rest come in second...


----------



## YYZ2112 (Sep 29, 2006)

Drew said:


> more the off-season than post-season, but A-Rod's gone. He's become a cocky little egotistical bitch even the Yankees can't stand, and blaming it on being "the best" or "multiracial." I see trading him being a top offseason priority for them.



I couldn't agree more with you about A-Rod, but I think the Yankees are stuck him. I can't see another team taking on that salary. 

He tries so hard to be like Jeter and it just comes off as so phony. He needs to have a huge post season if he ever wants to have an ounce of respect from the fans and even then it wouldn't make much difference in the end anyway.


----------



## Drew (Oct 9, 2006)

Too early to tell just yet, but the sense I get is it's being discussed, at least. 

Torre's potential departure is somewhat of a surprise, however.


----------

